

Github'd genome license has interesting restrictions for cloning - kilowatt
https://github.com/kennethreitz/genome/blob/master/LICENSE#L3

======
sgentle
My first thought was "do clones count as kin for the 'closest of kin'
statements in that license?"

Last thing this guy needs is _more_ reasons for his clones to kill him.

------
gst
First, if this data has been obtained via a service such as 23andme cloning
wouldn't be possible anyway, as the identified SNPs are only a small subset of
the full genome.

However, lets assume that this is a full genome - in regard to cloning there
may be some interesting legal consequences in some countries: For example, in
European countries there have been some cases where sperm donors have been
sued to pay alimonies. It wouldn't suprise me that if someone clones your DNA,
one of those courts would define you as legal father and force you to pay
alimonies.

~~~
biotronic
Oh, it's much worse than that. Not only would the original be the father, it
would also be the same person. Hence, the original could be tried for any and
every crime the clone commited.

~~~
sorbus
That fails the identical twin test: is one half of a pair of identical twins
who share the same DNA able to be tried for any crime that the other commits?
The answer is obviously no.

------
andrewnez
I read this as restrictions on cloning the git repo rather than the person,
I'm obviously too deep in the code!

------
possibilistic
Outside of a few circumstances, it's not so interesting to clone a whole
organism. A gene? Absolutely, yes. Do it all the time. A cell? Sure,
especially if we can create a novel cell line. But a whole multicellular
organism? ...I really can't see much scientific use for that.

------
zdw
Well, this makes that lock of Justin Beiber's hair I bought on eBay even more
valuable - it's Royalty Free!

I don't really own that... but seeing as bits of ephemeral DNA-containing
material from famous people tend to be collectible, it's a plausible future
possibility.

------
knowtheory
Interestingly unenforceable :P

~~~
tibbon
True, but it isn't all that dissimilar from the genetic patents that Monsanto
and similar hold.

~~~
jmtulloss
Can you elaborate?

~~~
possibilistic
Monsanto clones in genes that are resistant to its herbicide, Roundup, which
is a simple glycine derivative. These molecules bind tightly to a key enzyme
in three amino acid synthesis pathways, and since these molecules bind with
such affinity, the enzyme can't dislodge it within a reasonable
timeframe/equilibrium. Without the AAs, the plant dies.

Due to patents, Monsanto owns the rights to any plants with the gene--
including offspring. Farmers have to continually license the plants to grow
them. One unfortunate soul had a neighboring farmer's crops cross pollinate
his own, and Monsanto came down hard on him--it was a pretty big incident.

------
cariaso
Read more about Kenneth Reitz at

[http://files.promethease.com/reports/genome_kennethreitz.htm...](http://files.promethease.com/reports/genome_kennethreitz.html)

~~~
kenneth_reitz
This is awesome! Thanks :)

